# Plants for Baby Guppies



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I need to find the best plants to put in the tank for when my baby guppies arrive. any Ideas?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

A lot of plants difernt ones will work. Ive got java ferns. some moss and a lot of plastic plants bunch them all up at one end of the tank. They will hide in there. Get some that float at the top of the water. As most babys like to go to the top of the water. Hope that helps.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I've got fake "breeding grass" or "Guppy grass" in with mine and the fry love to hide in it. The adults can't get in it to eat them. You can either anchor it into the gravel or float it upside down.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Water sprite is Excellent It's pretty much all I use, You can plant it or Let it float, The young fry love to hide in this,


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

thank you everyone. I;ll try those plants.


----------

